# GSD companion breeders Ontario



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey all, I'm new here and looking to add a new member to our family soon, I thought I had a breeder picked out but turned out to get some consistent unfavorable reviews, some from right here on these forums. I am looking for a companion dog, It doesn't have to be working line or schutzhund capable. Just a sound temperament and good health, as we experienced with one of our current dogs is paramount. I would really prefer a Sable, however, quality over color at the end of the day.. if anyone can give me a few breeders to consider in southern ontario, it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks a lot!


----------

